Ask HN: What are your favorite keyboard/terminal shortcuts? - pyeu
======
sandreas
My every day use shortcuts:

ALT => enable "column mode" to select columns with the mouse

CTRL+C => stop the currently running command

CTRL+N => new window

CTRL+T => new tab

CTRL+W => close tab / window

CTRL+U => delete line till beginning

CTRL+A => jump to beginning

CTRL+E => jump to end

* On MacOS you might have to replace CTRL with COMMAND

